# Im working on taming may budgie and he keeps flying out of his cage.



## discothebudgie (Feb 21, 2016)

So I keep trying to tame my little disco so it starts going very well for about 4 days and then he fly's out of his cage! I know clipping his wings is an option they did it for us when we first bought him but I just don't have the heart to do that myself. Any tips?


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forums!  
I have moved your thread to the Taming and Bonding section of Talk Budgies where it's most appropriate and where you will find all the detailed info and tips on how to form a bond and train your budgie, so be sure to check the sticky threads here.

To answer your question, clipping your Disco's wings will not make him tame, it will only make him vulnerable and unable to get away. 
It takes time, patience and consistent work through training sessions to tame your budgie and solidify the bond between owner and pet bird.
You should begin by working with Disco while he is inside the cage and to start with teaching him the step-up command (step to your finger).
By doing so, it will be easier to take him out and place him back in the cage when out of cage time is over.

Before starting the step-up training, it's important to first establish the foundations of trust and this is done by spending daily quality time with your budgie. By letting him get used to your presence and voice, by talking to him in a calm, reassuring, encouraging and positive tone. By knowing how to read and interpret your budgie's body language so that you know when Disco is receptive to you and ready for the next step in training.


----------



## Island (Feb 23, 2016)

I actually feel so sad when I see the budgies wings clipped, even tho. they grow back  I have my Cloud for over a month now and he was 3 months old when I got him, his wings are not clipped and he can fly very high up. He could not fly very well the first week I got him, so I avoided rooms with lots of windows and mirrors, so he does not fly into windows/mirrors and hurt himself. I first fed him in his cage from my hand, you can try some millet spray, they seem to love it. Then I fed him from my hand outside his cage, also when I was feeding him I talked to him very softly. Once he is kind of used to your hand, you can try playing music to him and talk to him when he is sitting on your finger without any food and repeat this daily. Is Disco by himself or there is another budgie companion with him? If Disco does not have a budgie friend, he is gonna get used to you quicker, since he does not have another bird to play with. The time it takes for him to get used to you, totally depends on the bird's personality. Some budgies like human interaction more than others, so they will get hand tamed quickly. If you still decide to clip his wings and you never done it before, I suggest you take your budgie to a vet or breeder who knows how to do it, so you won't hurt him. But I think, if he does not want to sit on your hand, he will find a way to fly away even after you had his wings clipped (he would not be able to fly high up, but he would be able to still fly).


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Greetings welcome aboard.I like the name disco.I can see some of our wonderful folks have given you some great advice indeed.you know island I agree makes me sad too.I think they keep there wings untrimmed unless necessary for some reason.but anyways,hope to see a photo soon of your Bird.blessings and take care.:budgie: Gracie approved


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

It's great to have you with us and you've come to the best place to learn all even more about budgies 

You've been given great advice and resources so far to help you with taming Disco.

Concerning wing clipping, here's a link that may help you make a decision:
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339722-clip-not-clip.html

I agree that clipping his wings will not help him get tame faster--it's his uncertainty with you that is causing him to want to flee. With patience and perseverance, you'll slowly gain his trust.

Be sure to read through all the stickies located throughout the forums, and ask any other questions you may have afterwards. We're happy to help!

http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html

We'd love to see pictures of Disco sometime!

Cheers :wave:


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

hope things are going well on the taming process.hope to hear şme good news soon.a budgie or 2 a day,keeps the blues away.:albino::cobalt linnie:


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

I don't clip my two. While I think Sweetie wouldn't care so much, I know it would break Lemon's heart, her favourite thing to do is fly. Also it's an awesome way for them to exercise! 
Every birdie is different and you just need to be patient and work with them. My Sweetie was tame from pretty much the moment I got him, however Lemon took a FULL YEAR to trust me. Even now she won't step up, she will come onto me but only on her own terms, haha! 
What exactly do you want your budgie to do with you?


----------

